# May Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Brody's Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

user name = Brody's Dad
Golden = Brody


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN
Blush (Ramsey's Bringin' the Wiggle Back)


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

LOVEisGOLDEN, that's a fantastic shot. Wow.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe said:


> LOVEisGOLDEN, that's a fantastic shot. Wow.


thanks! she's a pretty good swimmer for only 10 weeks old!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama (BeauShel)










I will try again. This is one of my favorite pictures of Bama as a puppy


----------



## bkalafar (Apr 4, 2008)

Simon


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

*Murphy*

M & M Golden
Murphy -What do you mean I'm not swimming?


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy wet from her pool...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty on the beach


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

GoldenKat
Dog: Allie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You smell good


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pick Me*

Natasha's Litter at roughly 6 weeks old.... Puppies trying to get a good look at a prospective buyer.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We keep coming in second--maybe this one's a winner?! :


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

ShannonW
Charlie


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Natasha's Litter at roughly 6 weeks old.... Puppies trying to get a good look at a prospective buyer.


This is such a cute pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

ShannonW said:


> ShannonW
> Charlie


Oh Charlie... where have you been?!! You are just too precious with your mud dipped paws.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Meg*

Try this one of my little girl Meg. This photo was taken in April/May time 15 yrs ago!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Merlin*

Sittin' Pretty


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

Pansy showing me sit the first couple of weeks after I got her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka in the garden


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

twinny41 said:


> Try this one of my little girl Meg. This photo was taken in April/May time 15 yrs ago!


She is beautiful! Lovely photo.


----------



## jmweber (Feb 12, 2008)

*Let it snow*

Callie's first Chicago winter....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Callie is so cute! I had a cute one of one of mine as a puppy in the snow but it's a photo, before digital. Don't think it would scan well.


----------



## Brody's Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Brody's Dad
Brody @ 8 weeks old


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I can see that it is going to be another month full of tough choices... So many good choices already.


----------



## spocket (Apr 18, 2008)

*Question about submissions..*

Simple question.. (new here...)

Does the photo submitted for the contest/calendar has to be in landscape or can it be in portrait orientation?

Here is my submission for Newton:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

spocket said:


> Simple question.. (new here...)
> 
> Does the photo submitted for the contest/calendar has to be in landscape or can it be in portrait orientation?


Sometimes there is a theme for the month and other times it is just a picture of what the month might mean to you and how to best present it in a picture with your pup.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Sometimes there is a theme for the month and other times it is just a picture of what the month might mean to you and how to best present it in a picture with your pup.


Rob's GRs... I don't think that Sproket was inquiring about subject matter. I believe the question was actually whether the photo needs to be a horizontal composition (landscape)..... or can a photo be a vertical composition (portrait).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! I can never vote easily for the pups. In fact, I may not have voted last time. I'm a mush...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

ShannonW said:


> She is beautiful! Lovely photo.


Thanks for comment. I think so too but then am very biased!


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

elliejon11
Here's Gunner in Pleasant Pond:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hudson when he was a puppy.
There are some wonderful entries, and such adorable puppies, way to hard to choose!


----------



## heytootsy (Jan 21, 2008)

heytootsy
Piper


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is my May entry










Please don't forget us this time :


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Benny's first stick


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

marieb
Madison was sleepy ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AWWWWW... This is my favorite picture EVER! Just LOOK at his little mud boots. Isn't he just the most adorable little thing!







ShannonW said:


> ShannonW
> Charlie


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

How are we supposed to choose a winner? This is the cutest group of doggies I have seen....Gunner, Brady, Charlie...just to name a few...I am realizing now I didn't take near enough tiny puppy pics of my girl  Good Luck All!!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly'sMom said:


> How are we supposed to choose a winner? This is the cutest group of doggies I have seen....Gunner, Brady, Charlie...just to name a few...I am realizing now I didn't take near enough tiny puppy pics of my girl  Good Luck All!!!!


I was just thinking the same thing!!! There is NO WAY I would be able to choose between any of these ADORABLE CUTIES!!!! I had a hard enough time choosing between shots to submit of Sienna!! I have a cute posed one the day we brought her home I submited last time and the one in my avatar of her on her back that same day....

Here is one of her at 3 months.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> AWWWWW... This is my favorite picture EVER! Just LOOK at his little mud boots. Isn't he just the most adorable little thing!


Well Thanks very much!  I tend to force it on everyone I meet! lol!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Here is one of her at 3 months.



I love her eyes!! :heartbeat Charlie's eyes are so dark I've gotta have him pointing at an open window to even see their colour -- forget about photographing it! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ShannonW said:


> Well Thanks very much!  I tend to force it on everyone I meet! lol!


Oh. Well... I'd hardly consider it "forcing". I mean, "duh"... How CUTE is it that ANYone would consider having to look at that as bad thing? I wish there was a special smiley for "I'm happy to look at puppy pictures!"
lol


----------



## Redford (Feb 18, 2008)

Redford at 13 weeks.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Golden Retriever Pups are definitely the world's loveliest creatures in my totally biased doglover's opinion!!! 

Here is another Tessa shot that won't win but must be shared!!!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Duh!!!! Sorry got double posted for some silly thing I did!!!


----------



## ksuer (Feb 26, 2008)

Andy's favorite toy... (Andrew Wood)

All these pics are great!!


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Murphy1029
Murphy


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Here's Jean-luc, Jr.










Ain't I cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

User name: sifuyono
Puppy's name: Bruno


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Woodwing Pursue the Dream "Gracie"


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon is ready for warmer weather (he got his flip flop out!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Peanut my sweat girl at age 12 weeks.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Pupsi checking out the "puppy" in the garden and more importantly - his bone!! :


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Rugar Benelli


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

My late submission of Lila:


----------

